# Anyone know of any Departments in Central Mass Hiring P/T?



## MooseWRX (Nov 18, 2003)

I am working part time now for a department but trying to see if i can get another part time job in another one to give me some more experience and hours. Looking for something in central ma area. Thanks for any help.


----------

